# What type of mower should I get?



## bean75003 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey everyone,

My sod that was laid down dormant is starting to green up now and I know I need to go ahead and cut it very soon. From the responses I received from my last post, I have not added a pre-emergent so that It does not inhibit root growth. My next question is: what type of mower should I get for the layout of my yard?? Should I get a rotary or reel style mower?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

A zero turn the handles hills good. My thoughts would be Ferris or scag because I have experience with both of them


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Could new sod that hasn't fully rooted be able to handle the weight of a zero turn? @CenlaLowell

For 1/2 acre, long term I'd definitely be looking for something that I could ride on.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

With the slopes in the front yard I vote reel mower with tires. I don't think a rotary mower will ever provide the quality cut you want on the Tifway 419. :thumbup:


----------



## bean75003 (Mar 1, 2020)

Most of my yard is backyard, which has just had fescue planted. I am going to use a riding mower for the backyard. I will be focusing most of my attention on the bermuda sod in the front and know that I cannot cut this with a riding mower. Mostly worried about the hill and, never owning a reel mower, wondering if one would climb that hill.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Riding mower or lawn tractor, and self propelled walk-behind to deal with the drainage ditches.

The self propelled walk behind will get you started until your sod has established its root system.

When it gets hotter, or when the budget allows, get a riding mower to save you time when mowing.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Myself and @Cory both have ditch's we have to cut.

Mine is not as steep as your's but I still have a good size ditch and I hate cutting it!

That being said I also have a Zero turn mower and I can tell you... you will enjoy the zero turn.

I have leveled with sand a couple of times and I feel like my John Deere Zero turn provides a pretty good cut for a rotary at 1 inch HOC.

That being said...when it comes to cutting the ditch...my zero turn and my old lawn tractor both would scalp the ditch every time in certain areas.

The only way I have found to get a better cut on the ditch is with my Reel mower.

I use a California Trimmer and I think for your situation with such a high incline to that ditch you might prefer the California Trimmer to a greens mower.

But others can chime in who have more experience.

If your entire lawn was flat...the greens mower seems to give the better cut than the homeowner reel mowers.

When you add the ditch into the equation you may want look at the California Trimmer...or other homeowner brands.

@Cory Yard was cut before with a California Trimmer and in my opinion his lawn is top notch...including his ditch.

@SGrabs33 is also the expert here on homeowner Reels and he could provide some insight on the hill situation.

Hope this info helps!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you're wanting to reel mow the bermuda in the front yard, I would say a Tru-Cut or Trimmer would probably be your best bet - but I'd like to hear what @SGrabs33 thinks. I think the rear wheels might provide the little bit of extra traction you might need on the slopes compared to a smooth drum.

All that said, even if you decide to reel mow, I would also want to have a rotary push mower with bagging capability for cleanup duty.

Let us know what you decide! :thumbup:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

The first two pictures doesn't look to bad but the last picture does. Either way I don't think a greens mower would be a good option, my ditch is almost too much incline for mine. But I doubt a California Trimmer would have a problem with it if you want to reel mow, mine handled my ditch very well in all directions. If not any push mower would work or maybes a regular rider. I wouldn't suggest a zero turn, my ditch is small compared to yours and I've almost tipped my zero turn over a few times in it.

Here's some pictures of my ditch :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

+1 to what Cory said about the Zero Turn in the ditch.

I should of clarified that...

I would NOT suggest a zero turn on that slope....the Zero turn would be for the more flat-level areas of your lawn.

I have had the same experience Cory has had.

My Zero turn also wants to "slide" sometimes on my ditch.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I believe that any of the "homeowner" brand REELs with tires would suit you well. I prefer the CalTrimmer because I think it is the easiest to maintain for a homeowner.

@Cory has seen the reel comparison first hand as it relates to ditches. I also think going down that slope with a greens mower wouldn't be too fun.

Also agree with @Ware that having a trusty rotary around for cleanup is great.


----------



## bean75003 (Mar 1, 2020)

Wow! Thanks for the advice guys!
I have a John Deere riding mower that I had planned for the back. It is seeded fescue. (Should have clarified that on my profile)

I am really glad to hear that y'all think a reel mower will work on my front yard. I really want to try my hand at on of those mowers!! I have started to research reel mowers available used around me and am seeing McLane mowers quite often. Are these similar to the California trimmers and Tru-Cuts? I do not see wheels in the back.


----------



## bean75003 (Mar 1, 2020)

@Cory How are you getting around your drainage pipe so well? I am going to be dealing with that as well


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That hill will bother my OCD so much. I would research on extending the pipe to the edge of the property and fill the rest with soil.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@bean75003 I get as much as possible with the reel and the rest with a weed eater. It doesn't always look nice after a trim.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

I would still use a quarter to half rate of pre-emergent. Your bermuda will be fine and it will really help with the summer weeds. I would also look for a good 15-25 gallon tow behind sprayer for your chemical applications.


----------

